# What ceramic coat is best ?



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Now everyone ie entitled to their opinions, and it is these opinions I would like to hear.

I will admit to not knowing a whole lot about these things as I have always been a wax fan, however curiosity is getting the better of me so I would like to give some of this "new" technology a try.

Opinions and longevity would be appreciated.

BTW, anyone ever heard of Williams Ceramic Coat?? 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

a) DuPont's SupraShield™, PPG's Optech™ and CeramiClear™ Clear Coat are all binary clear coat compositions using ceramic particles designed to offer long-term scratch resistance, gloss and durability and is applied as a final coating over a traditional clear coat, CeramiClear™ has an approximate thickness of 7.5 µ (0.5 Mil) this top layer also contains the paint systems UV protection

b) Opti-Coat ™ , C.Quartz, G|Techniq, Nanolex and etc. Surfaces sealed with Nanotechnology sealants repel water, oil and dirt, have antistatic characteristics and protect against chemical and biological damage, they also offer scratch resistance. Water, oil and dirt can be removed easily, but if the car is very dirty it can be cleaned with a high pressure hose and a microfiber cloth.

Are you trying to find out what is the most popular nano coating?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

You have PM....


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I'm simply trying to find out what the best form of ceramic type coating product i should invest my hard earned money on really.

Gtechniq seems to be the most commonly used.

How much C1 do you need to do an entire car??
It is sold in 25ml bottles so is it 1 bottle per car or thereabouts?

Paul


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Unless you're a professional, it's gonna be hard to get your hands on C1 

You still have Nanolex Paint Sealant, CarPro Cquartz (there's a full review beyond what you would expect here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200935 ), Wolf's Body Wrap and some others.

But what are you looking for ? The look ? Scratch resistance ? Water sheeting ?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

My opinion...

1. G|techniq C1
2. Carpro CQuartz
3. Nanolex Proffesional
4. Wolfs Body Wrap/Nanolex Premium

Have not trying the Opticoat. Is it available in the UK?


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

AcN said:


> Unless you're a professional, it's gonna be hard to get your hands on C1
> 
> You still have Nanolex Paint Sealant, CarPro Cquartz (there's a full review beyond what you would expect here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200935 ), Wolf's Body Wrap and some others.
> 
> But what are you looking for ? The look ? Scratch resistance ? Water sheeting ?


Thanks for the reply.

Why do you say it will be hard to get hold of C1? I did a quick Google and found a few places selling it. Is it supposed to be hard to get hold of then?
Paul


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

You're welcome 

For C1 availability, Ask [email protected] but usually you can't buy it unless you run a business, it's written on their website 
But where else did you find C1 available ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Have not trying the Opticoat. Is it available in the UK?


Not yet Andy.

Alan W


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Ultimate Finish 
Clean Your Car
Shinearama

Didn't know you needed to run a business to buy it. 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

BlackCat said:


> Ultimate Finish
> Clean Your Car
> Shinearama
> 
> ...


It used to be, and still is on gtechniq's own site, an 'on application only' product. :thumb:

You'll love it though. One of the easiest to use, but with the biggest risks too, so be careful.


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

OP, the Williams one is a branded version of g-3glasscoat.com; Haven't used it so cannot comment.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

amiller said:


> It used to be, and still is on gtechniq's own site, an 'on application only' product. :thumb:
> 
> You'll love it though. One of the easiest to use, but with the biggest risks too, so be careful.


What are the risks? I have been trying to find an informative post about it but so far all I can find is the Aston Martin post by Incredible Detail.

Get the car as flawless as possible. 
Wipe down with IPA and small drop of washing up liquid :doublesho to make sure the surface is as grease/oil/wax free as possible.
Apply the product using the soft side of the applicators
Change the applicators often as they tend to go hard.
Wipe off any excess after 10 mins with a 100% clean microfibre
Change the microfibre often as these also go hard.

Is that it? How long does it take to fully cure? How long before the car can be washed? How much do you need?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As long as you buff off all the excess once cured then there will be no problems. Make sure you are only removing excess and not buffing hard and removing the product though. It is ready to buff after about 1 minute of application-condition dependent. You will need circa 25ml for a whole car. Leave for 24 hours before washing, but in reality you could get it wet within an hour.

I think i did a (slightly tongue and cheek) 5 stage guide to applying c1. :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

amiller said:


> It used to be, and still is on gtechniq's own site, an 'on application only' product. :thumb:
> 
> You'll love it though. One of the easiest to use, but with the biggest risks too, so be careful.


Good to know they let shops sell it now 
Might give it a go soon then


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

just watch it if c1 goes wrong it is a right mess. i know CYC have it for sale


----------

